# Sears Automatic Wood Heater estimated circa 1978 model #C427-42907



## Donalda Beeson (Jan 5, 2022)

I bought a house 5 years back now, built in 1978 which came with this wood stove. It simply says  Simpson Sears Automatic Wood Heater on the back and front, I’m estimating it was made circa 1978 as that is when it was built and most everything here is original. The model # is C427-42907.

I’m looking for any info anyone has re: how to operate it efficiently, a manual, BTU’s and if it’s worth upgrading. My house is 1500 square feet with a basement and 30ft ceilings so it’s a lot of space to heat. This thing magically keeps the entire house at 15 when it’s -30 Celsius out and much warmer on warmer days. I’m considering upgrading to the largest Blaze King as I know it will be more efficient (I burn a lot of wood and it doesn’t last the night), but I’m afraid I might loose the heat output of this old stove 😬 

Any info/advice/thoughts would be so appreciated!


----------



## bholler (Jan 5, 2022)

Donalda Beeson said:


> I bought a house 5 years back now, built in 1978 which came with this wood stove. It simply says  Simpson Sears Automatic Wood Heater on the back and front, I’m estimating it was made circa 1978 as that is when it was built and most everything here is original. The model # is C427-42907.
> 
> I’m looking for any info anyone has re: how to operate it efficiently, a manual, BTU’s and if it’s worth upgrading. My house is 1500 square feet with a basement and 30ft ceilings so it’s a lot of space to heat. This thing magically keeps the entire house at 15 when it’s -30 Celsius out and much warmer on warmer days. I’m considering upgrading to the largest Blaze King as I know it will be more efficient (I burn a lot of wood and it doesn’t last the night), but I’m afraid I might loose the heat output of this old stove 😬
> 
> ...


30' ceilings???


----------



## Donalda Beeson (Jan 5, 2022)

bholler said:


> 30' ceilings???


Sorry that should say 20 feet lol, I’ll see if I can edit it. I guess it’s 30 from the basement  but only 20 on main floor.


----------



## begreen (Jan 5, 2022)

That's a pretty fancy thermostat knob! My guess is that you will need higher regular BTU output, even if it means less burn time. Take a look at the big Regency units as another option. Keep the ceiling fan running to move the heat that will pocket near the peak of the ceiling.


----------



## ABMax24 (Jan 5, 2022)

Do you know what size flue it is connected to? 6", 8", I guess it could even be 7". That will dictate to some extent what options you have if you intend to re-use the chimney, assuming its in a condition to do so.


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 6, 2022)

You have a great stove there. Built when things didn't need to be unnecessarily over complicated much like staring a fire for heat.
You can easily piss away a bunch a money on one of the new EPA units but that money would also buy a ton of NG or propane as well so will you be that much ahead when all is said and done?
My dad and I heated his 1300 SF home all winter with an identical stove.  It would burn all night  as well.


----------



## velvetfoot (Jan 6, 2022)

I understand with the Blaze King you still won't be able to see the fire, hah, hah.


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> You have a great stove there. Built when things didn't need to be unnecessarily over complicated much like staring a fire for heat.
> You can easily piss away a bunch a money on one of the new EPA units but that money would also buy a ton of NG or propane as well so will you be that much ahead when all is said and done?
> My dad and I heated his 1300 SF home all winter with an identical stove.  It would burn all night  as well.


Again have you ever used a modern stove????

How much more do you think a basic modern stove costs new than stoves from that era did when you adjust for inflation?  The answer might surprise you


----------



## snobuilder (Jan 6, 2022)

bholler said:


> Again have you ever used a modern stove????
> 
> How much more do you think a basic modern stove costs new than stoves from that era did when you adjust for inflation?  The answer might surprise you


 Why do you automatically think he needs a new stove?  That seems to be your default setting. I'm sure from your business perspective these new stoves are a cash cow with all the problems ppl are having.


----------



## bholler (Jan 6, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> Why do you automatically think he needs a new stove?  That seems to be your default setting. I'm sure from your business perspective these new stoves are a cash cow with all the problems ppl are having.


Did I ever say he needed a new stove?

As a dealer I can tell you without question problems are far from a cash cow.  They cost us money.  

What are all of these problems you are referring to???

I actually think those are pretty good old stoves but they are built with pretty thin metal and don't last forever.  They also aren't nearly as efficient as new ones   but I never recommend replacement unless a person is interested in doing so.  Or their stove is unsafe or not working for their situation


----------



## D. Hermit (Jan 6, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> You have a great stove there. Built when things didn't need to be unnecessarily over complicated much like staring a fire for heat.
> You can easily piss away a bunch a money on one of the new EPA units but that money would also buy a ton of NG or propane as well so will you be that much ahead when all is said and done?
> My dad and I heated his 1300 SF home all winter with an identical stove.  It would burn all night  as well.


I burned this exact same stove in my home now for years. 7+ cords a year. Bought a used 2002 Lennox stove 5 years ago, I now burn less that 4 cords a year. Thats about 40 percent LESS fuel.  My wood is still free, but damn, I love having to spend less time processing firrwood and more time restoring and repairing stoves. 

Another way to think about it is if I was paying for fire wood at 175 a cord deliver around here,  thats min $525 per season Im saving.  You can buy an epa stove like mine for $250 used. So screw the gas company and electric company, getting even a 15 year old epa  stove will save you money this year over that old junker.


----------



## Spirithelper (Mar 18, 2022)

I have a stove like that in really nice shape. It's in storage right now, with plans to hook up in the pole barn at some point. I used to have it in a garage and it really helped take off the chill in all but the coldest months.  I thought it was older than 78', like late 50's or early 60's. Mine has rotating grates which have, I think, three sides. One side is to burn coal.


----------



## snobuilder (Mar 19, 2022)

That stove matches the carpet and drapes, I wouldn't break up the set. What I like most about that old Sears stove is the safety of the shroud, the bimetal thermostat, the blower (most had a blower) and the ability to hold long splits of wood for a long burn time.
 If you are serious about heating with wood though, get something designed to not only heat efficiently but also distribute those btus throughout your dwelling.   Most of these new stand alone heat radiating models are cute to look at but still waste a ton of wood because they lack a good way to move the heat around....ie: 80F in one room, 58F at the back bedrooms.
That is why a fossil fueled furnace has ductwork,


----------



## bholler (Mar 19, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> That stove matches the carpet and drapes, I wouldn't break up the set. What I like most about that old Sears stove is the safety of the shroud, the bimetal thermostat, the blower (most had a blower) and the ability to hold long splits of wood for a long burn time.
> If you are serious about heating with wood though, get something designed to not only heat efficiently but also distribute those btus throughout your dwelling.   Most of these new stand alone heat radiating models are cute to look at but still waste a ton of wood because they lack a good way to move the heat around....ie: 80F in one room, 58F at the back bedrooms.
> That is why a fossil fueled furnace has ductwork,


Yes ducted furnaces are nice in some ways but they also have some downsides.  One being the need for electricity.  And generally the combustion efficiency just isn't there .


----------



## snobuilder (Mar 19, 2022)

My reply was directly to the OP.

  99.9% of wood heat homes have electricity. I don't understand what your point is???? 
The efficiency of a plenum stove will dwarf any non plenum stove in  overall BTU delivery efficiency.


----------



## begreen (Mar 19, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> That stove matches the carpet and drapes, I wouldn't break up the set. What I like most about that old Sears stove is the safety of the shroud, the bimetal thermostat, the blower (most had a blower) and the ability to hold long splits of wood for a long burn time.
> If you are serious about heating with wood though, get something designed to not only heat efficiently but also distribute those btus throughout your dwelling.   Most of these new stand alone heat radiating models are cute to look at but still waste a ton of wood because they lack a good way to move the heat around....ie: 80F in one room, 58F at the back bedrooms.
> That is why a fossil fueled furnace has ductwork,


Most new stoves have a blower option, just like the Sears Wonderwood. One distinct advantage of a newer stove in addition to wood savings and cleaner burning is the nice fire view.


----------



## bholler (Mar 20, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> My reply was directly to the OP.
> 
> 99.9% of wood heat homes have electricity. I don't understand what your point is????
> The efficiency of a plenum stove will dwarf any non plenum stove in  overall BTU delivery efficiency.


Do you have any data to support that claim?


----------



## D. Hermit (Mar 21, 2022)

snobuilder said:


> My reply was directly to the OP.
> 
> 99.9% of wood heat homes have electricity. I don't understand what your point is????
> The efficiency of a plenum stove will dwarf any non plenum stove in  overall BTU delivery efficiency.


Most of us who live in very rural areas with aging electric grids, will regularly loose power for days during heavy storms. Thats why we opt out of any stove requiring electricity.  Especially because most of us in my area have zero backup heat after the stove.

 Wood stoves for us represent independence from the grid and self  sustainability.


----------



## begreen (Mar 21, 2022)

Agreed. Our woodstove is a heating insurance policy. We get a few outages every year. It's not the age of the infrastructure, it's trees. They grow bigger over time and become more vulnerable to strong winds, etc. If we ever have a big earthquake we may be out of power for an extended period of time, so the woodshed stays stocked. 

House design, stove design, stove location all have bearing on whether a blower is needed or not. With a centrally located, convective stove in an open floorplan, a blower may not be needed at all. I only use it during the coldest weather to help circulate heat better to the farther extremities of the floor.


----------



## snobuilder (Mar 21, 2022)

🤣 ...I agree.... so many variables. But one thing that cannot be sniped is that the BTUs need to be available to the entire home to be perfectly  comfortable .
 If the OP has any direct questions I will be happy to answer them.


----------

